# Alternative to starting fluid



## JonCraig (Jun 13, 2017)

We all know starting fluid/ether has no oil in it, and depending on who you talk to is either "not the best idea maybe" or "the worst thing ever". Yes, you can dump some mix down the throat, but that can be awkward depending on the saw (especially old reed valves). 

I have a can of "fogging oil" I bought at local parts store years ago. It is intended to keep an iron cylinder from rusting if it's being put into storage and/or lubricate one that hasn't been used in a long time before cranking. 

I have found that whatever propellant they use is flammable. And this stuff definitely has enough oil in it. I use it as "2-stroke starting fluid." The little red straw, in particular, makes it more convenient that dumping a splash of 2mix down the throat. I bought a can maybe 5 years ago, and I'm just about out. 

Thought I'd pass along the tip. No, I don't work for them. I don't even remember what company makes it.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 13, 2017)

The best is to use mix. Reed valves don't interfere. If you look at the old McCulloch flatback primer carbs you'll see that priming with a squirt of fuel down the throat is exactly how they function. The dangers of using starting fluids or ether has nothing to do with lack of oil because they only run for a few seconds and never heat up enough to melt aluminum. The bad thing about using those products is that the crankcase seals and other rubber parts are not made to withstand exposure and will quickly deteriorate or melt.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 13, 2017)

A quick shot of start ya bastard isn't going to hurt anything.
Plenty of diesels have ether start systems on them. The 855 in my dumptruck for example. It doesn't have glow plugs or anything like that. Either it has to be plugged in at under about 20* or use the ether start.

It gets a bad wrap from idiots spraying half a can into something and it finally lighting off and about blowing the thing apart.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ether is also good for setting a tire bead but you need a good fresh can.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 13, 2017)

I keep a can behind the seat. It's great for cleaning saw filters.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 13, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Ether is also good for setting a tire bead but you need a good fresh can.




I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Maybe I sill don't want to believe it.


----------



## beavis331 (Jun 13, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Ether is also good for setting a tire bead but you need a good fresh can.




Don't show that to people. Some people have no business even contemplating things like this. I had a guy bring me a truck tire and rim to mount after he tried the old ether trick. He blew the tire off the rim and the shirt right off his back. His folks heard the blast four miles away. I get a lot of guys that mention this trick but for safety sake I usually tell them not to try it.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 14, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Maybe I sill don't want to believe it.



Good redneck trick. I've done it a few times with WD40. It works.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 14, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Good redneck trick. I've done it a few times with WD40. It works.



i find wd40 alot safer than other flammables


----------



## Little Al (Jun 14, 2017)

There used to be on the market( don't know if it's still available ) a rattle type can that you could put in liquid & then pressurize the can with a compressor or bike pump it could then be used like an aerosol spray can but over & over Iv'e had one years & it's a great bit of kit there is a how to make DIY refillable can on U Tube


----------



## Finnrpm (Jun 14, 2017)

I have used silicone spray instead ether/starter sprays. Cheaper and has other uses too.......

RV


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 14, 2017)

Little Al said:


> There used to be on the market( don't know if it's still available ) a rattle type can that you could put in liquid & then pressurize the can with a compressor or bike pump it could then be used like an aerosol spray can but over & over Iv'e had one years & it's a great bit of kit



Yep. Good piece of gear. I ordered one from Amazon. I use it for chlorinated brake cleaner that I buy in bulk.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 14, 2017)

does primer bulb not do the same thing ? spraying mix into the carb


----------



## JonCraig (Jun 14, 2017)

Robin Wood said:


> does primer bulb not do the same thing ? spraying mix into the carb



Not on anything made in last 15 years or so. It just pulls fuel through the pump circuit of carb to purge out the air. In other words, you could pump the primer until you're blue in the face and you'd never flood the engine. You're just sucking fuel through the carb's fuel pump and pushing it back into the tank.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 14, 2017)

JonCraig said:


> Not on anything made in last 15 years or so. It just pulls fuel through the pump circuit of carb to purge out the air. In other words, you could pump the primer until you're blue in the face and you'd never flood the engine. You're just sucking fuel through the carb's fuel pump and pushing it back into the tank.



actually i was referring to lawn mowers, with the air cleaner off you can see the mix getting squirted when you prime
but its 4 stroke, wonder if it works the same for 2 stroke


----------



## old guy (Jun 14, 2017)

I even used acetylene when I was out of starting fluid, it works well too.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a can of aerostart (CRC) & use it on occaision. Its wonderful stuff when you need it but less is more when using it. My can is 5+ years old and 3/4 full. A 1/2 second press of the button goes a long way. Also used it to clean out a carb when I was in a pinch.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 14, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Maybe I sill don't want to believe it.


I've been doing it for years but there can be extremely bad accidents if you don't know what your doing or understand the math behind what's taking place.


----------



## SEAM (Jun 14, 2017)

Finnrpm said:


> I have used silicone spray instead ether/starter sprays. Cheaper and has other uses too.......
> 
> RV


Silicone spray will creep into alloys and when burned generally leaves a crust that can/will lead to engine seizure...


----------

